# Tracing previous owner - history wanted



## jessx27 (26 September 2012)

This is for all you out there with contacts in Ireland! Every little helps, you never know who might know somebody.

I bought my mare Pinewood Mia last year from a local eventer. He'd seen her whilst looking at youngsters from a dealer, all imported from Ireland, and just bought her on a whim. 
Her passport seems a little bogus, one of the identification pages is just glued in! And whilst on this page her sire/dam are recorded, on the official pages they are 'unknown'. As far as I was aware she was just a Heinz 57 ISH type as I'd never heard of the Pinewood prefix before - until the other night when I thought I'd try googling the name of the owner in her passport (having done this before with no luck). 
But as luck would have it I found a link to a 'Pinewood Lady' on Sporthorse Data. Signed up and found it to be an ID out of King of Diamonds lines, and registered under the same owner as in my Mia's passport! But sadly there was no email  

I posted this story on another small forum I'm on and they suggested I tried posting here. 

I'm trying to track a "Tommy J Kennedy", address 'Castlecrawley, Achonry, Ballymote, Co Sligo'. 
I was also trying to track the vet I have in the passport too but have a contact number for him now so hopefully will be feeling brave enough to try contacting him..! 

Thankyou in advance for anybody's help, this is the first thread I've ever posted on here!
- Jess


----------



## Samuelissimo (26 September 2012)

Write him a letter, asking him for his tel no and give him yours.  Tell him as much as you know about your horse.  He will probably respond.  Good luck!


----------



## seagull (29 September 2012)

Hello Jessx27

I have found a phone number which could very well be the breeder.  I will pm you.


----------



## Queenbee (1 October 2012)

oooh, I love a bit of intrigue, let us know how you get on


----------



## flitz02 (1 October 2012)

If it is the same chap i met him when i was over in Ireland some years ago at a horse sale along with his best friend Tommy! We called them tommy1 & tommy 2!!!...I would say he is in his late fifties & a smashing bloke who loves his horses,he was going to phone me when he had bred me a cracking show cob!!....still waiting! He sells at some of the big sales in that part of Ireland. i did have his mobile number but sadly ive recentley lost all my contacts.Im sure if you wrote him a letter he would more than likely contact you.Good luck in your search.xx


----------



## jessx27 (1 October 2012)

flitz02 said:



			If it is the same chap i met him when i was over in Ireland some years ago at a horse sale along with his best friend Tommy! We called them tommy1 & tommy 2!!!...I would say he is in his late fifties & a smashing bloke who loves his horses,he was going to phone me when he had bred me a cracking show cob!!....still waiting! He sells at some of the big sales in that part of Ireland. i did have his mobile number but sadly ive recentley lost all my contacts.Im sure if you wrote him a letter he would more than likely contact you.Good luck in your search.xx
		
Click to expand...


Aw that's really given me hope, thankyou! Such a shame you lost your contacts!! But I now have a newer (hopefully still accurate) address thanks to Seagull, so am going to write a letter with my email and phone number and see what happens! Thankyou again, I'll update this as soon as I have more info  x


----------

